# Total Noob Questions



## wooferman (Apr 20, 2007)

Just bought a house that has a room the previous owner had used as a home theater. The room is 16' deep X 18' wide, with 8' ceilings. The ceiling is black, the walls dark burgundy. I calculate that my seating distance will be 12'. Please correct me but I think a 92" screen will be more than enough. I am not a gamer and also don't know if with this distance, I will be able to tell the difference between 1080p & 720p. Please offer projector & screen recommendations for a $2,000.00 budget.

Thanks,


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

My old house had similar dimensions (18 deep, 11 wide, and 7.5' ceilings). We sat about 11 to 12' from the front wall (the 11' wide one) and had a 92" screen. It was great for picture size, but left little room for speaker placement. Since your room is 18' wide, that should be fine.

I enjoyed 720p on that (Sanyo Z4), but you are approaching the region where 1080p would be noticably better. I helped install a 104" screen at a 13' seating distance with a 1080p projector (Panny 3000) and it looked fantastic.

$2k would be tight for a 1080p projector and screen, but easily doable with 720p. Visual Apex and Elite Screens are both good sources for cheap and good projectors and screens (both forum sponsors, but I've purchased from them personally too).

Good luck.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree,you can get a good deal from them. Here is an example....http://www.visualapex.com/projector...tails.asp?chPartNumber=HD20_092pkg&MFR=Optoma


----------

